# artificial plants



## karmachameleon (Feb 17, 2007)

hi all does any1 know where i can get cheapish artificial plants for a viv just i need a load for the new viv and cant justify spendin like 6-10 pound per large item and also does any1 know where to get the large bark things that go up the side of the viv for them to climb on cheers ppl


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I always get the exo terra ones (sure you can get cheaper makes), I get mine from cornish crispa via ebay

Also this place does free postage and isn't badly priced. Reptile Decoration Vivarium, Reptile Tank, Reptile Supplies, Amphibian & Lizard Supplies :: Rocket Reptile

Tanya xx


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Try this place:

Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -

The guy is a member on here and his prices are reasonable and his stock is pretty mixed.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

ebays prob your best bet to get them a little cheaper...


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I just bought 2x exo terra plants, 1 medium and one large for £7.25 including postage from cornish crispa on ebay.

Tanya xxx


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i know this might sound wierd,but u know the rock looking bridges/arches u can get for in fish tanks with fake plants on.... i got one for my leo's viv and they absolutly love it,they climb up and lie on top,sleep under the plants on it...and they do em in a variety of colours mine is a stone looking arch,with minly greenery(fake plants) with bits of red and white on...and it looks real pretty an i think i only paid 2-3 quid for it


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

aquatic shops are great for some stuff! I've got a palstic branch think meant for fish in my leos viv... its a good laddered upto his shelf I made him!


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

no joke tho my leos love their lil arch...they sleep under it and every thing,i just wanted it for a bit of decoration on top of their moist hide,i'l add a pic on to here so u can see it: 

this is the cool side of my viv with one of them exo terra silk plants in corner 









this is warm side with the arch on the moist hide









and this is the whole viv


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

just realised my male has snuck in on 2 of them pics :smile:


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

tigercub2005 said:


> i know this might sound wierd,but u know the rock looking bridges/arches u can get for in fish tanks with fake plants on.... i got one for my leo's viv and they absolutly love it,they climb up and lie on top,sleep under the plants on it...and they do em in a variety of colours mine is a stone looking arch,with minly greenery(fake plants) with bits of red and white on...and it looks real pretty an i think i only paid 2-3 quid for it


 
Ive got a similar sounding arch in with my juvenile corn, he loves it aswell!!
Tanya xxx


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

ive just put a pic up have a look lol


----------



## karmachameleon (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks every1 for your help il look into some fish stuff might be a good buy cheers ppl


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I bought my last lot from my local market. There was a stall selling all the fake plants and flowers, i think it was for mainly flower arranging etc but i got a huge 5 ft trailing ivy branch with loads of colourful leaves on it for £2.50. I got one that was a green colour and one that had purple flowers on it....I also got a fantastic fern plant in a lovely silver pot from Wilkinsons, My corn snake Kaos absolutely loves it and he sits in the fern. I also have stuff in my vivs that were designed for fish keeping, which my daughter has wanted to throw away when she had become bored of looking at them in her aquarium but with a good scrub up they look fantastic with the plants growing out the top of skulls and No Fishing signs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

